# IRS/FBAR & Stock Options



## Lotsofquestions (Mar 22, 2017)

I might be offered stock options in my company in 2017. If so, does the act of simply being given a piece of paper showing stock options (and in a country outside the USA) become something that needs to reported to the IRS in 2017? If so, how? And using what form(s)?

Also, must the possession of stock options be reported on an FBAR for 2017 and beyond??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at this page from the IRS on stock options: https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc427.html

With certain exceptions, receipt of stock options don't create a reportable event. If the option aren't traded on a public market (as options), then you don't receive any value when you receive the stock option. In that sense, then, there is nothing to report on your FBAR.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

